
Sidney Darlington, inventor of the Darlington transistor - sohkamyung
https://hackaday.com/2018/10/23/sidney-darlington/
======
iamgopal
As a mechanical engineer, my interviewers had doubt that I knew any circuits
and asked me to explain Darlington circuit, pull-up resistor etc, which I did
and land me my first job. This is the first time I came to knew it was named
after its inventor.

